# Big search of the west coast of scotland



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

A large search is going on of the nw coast for a fishing vessel reported overdue out of Gairloch.the vessel Brothers last heard from 02.30Hrs yesterday coastguard is very concerned about the vessel.


----------

